# Dubai marina



## pezzie (Aug 8, 2012)

I all, my partner and I are moving over next week and will be looking for somewhere to live fairly quickly. We have a budget of 80-90k and need 2 bedrooms. We heard a lot of good things about the marina. At there Ny towers anyone could recommend or is it just look and see what we like at the time? Thanks for any help!!


----------



## Helios (Oct 22, 2008)

The 6 Emaar's Towers have good reputation (Marina Promenade), however you won't be able to afford a 2BR there with your budget.


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

You're right at the bottom end of the market with your budget for the Marina. You might want to consider JLT which is just the opposite side of the road to the Marina. You get a bit more for your money there.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Someone was telling me about the duplex apartments at Jumeirah Heights, which is just behind JLT and they seem to be within your budget and are quite funky by all accounts.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I think they're surrounded by construction on all sides and Nakheel haven't bothered to build the swimming pool or gym as promised.

You should be able to find something for that in the Marina, probably not in a high end building with unobscured sea/marina views though.


----------



## AndySueGeorgina (Jul 19, 2012)

Hi, I was looking for ages and fell lucky findy a 2 bedroom at Al Mesk but at a reduced price of 120 k
iI was looking for ages trying to find somewhere for 90 / 100 really struggled


----------



## gemsy62 (Dec 23, 2011)

Ocean heights, we're in a 2 bedroom furnished and it cost 90k


----------



## pezzie (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks very much all, much appreciated. Getting a bit worried now as found out I'll have to drive to Sharjah for work everyday. So if anyone has any suggestions on other affordable but nice areas with less of a drive for expats that would be great, thanks 😊


----------



## pezzie (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks very much guys, much appreciated. Just found out that I have to drive to the office by Sharjah, so the marina may be a bit far away. If anyone has any suggestions on nice areas for expats not as far away as the marina, and close to the budget that would be great! Thanks again


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

pezzie said:


> Thanks very much guys, much appreciated. Just found out that I have to drive to the office by Sharjah, so the marina may be a bit far away. If anyone has any suggestions on nice areas for expats not as far away as the marina, and close to the budget that would be great! Thanks again


Husband drives to Shahjah and I drive to Al Soufah, so we live in Mirdif, good, reasonable prices, good shops/facilities, not a lot of nightlife so depends on lifestyle requirements.

Watch the flight path but it's otherwise all ok. We can see the planes but not hear them! I like this!


----------



## pezzie (Aug 8, 2012)

Brilliant thanks very much. Def need some nightlife and easy access to the malls an or beach for my friends work that I'll be living with. 80-90k is what the company ll be allowing for the rent and thinking I'm not gonna find anything decent in a good area for that now?


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

pezzie said:


> Brilliant thanks very much. Def need some nightlife and easy access to the malls an or beach for my friends work that I'll be living with. 80-90k is what the company ll be allowing for the rent and thinking I'm not gonna find anything decent in a good area for that now?


You will you just have to look!!  we found exactly what we wanted in budget and were told many times we wouldnt!


----------



## pezzie (Aug 8, 2012)

lxinuk said:


> You will you just have to look!!  we found exactly what we wanted in budget and were told many times we wouldnt!


Thank you! Here's hoping!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Try the Downtown/Old Town area near Dubai Mall/Burj Khalifa.


----------



## Razi (Jun 22, 2012)

pezzie said:


> Thank you! Here's hoping!


If you want to be closer to Sharjah and have access to malls and nightlife then I would say Bur Dubai would be a better option. Though the majority living here are from the subcontinent but the majority belongs to the business class, executive level residents (Living mostly in the block of Mankhool and Rolla.) But you will still find some westerners living in the area too.

There are a couple of western families living in my building as well (I live in Mankhool). In your budget you can easily find a two bedroom apartment in my building or in any other building in the area. You just have to give it a visit when you are here. 

Let me know if I can be of any help to you for this purpose


----------



## zerma62 (Aug 17, 2012)

Gavtek said:


> Try the Downtown/Old Town area near Dubai Mall/Burj Khalifa.


Lol your 2 advices are irrelevant in terms of pricing I think, 80-90k for a 2 bedroom in old town do not exist to my knowledge. Same for the duplex in Jumeirah height.


----------

